# Shaun Joseph-Tavernier 4.5 weeks out.



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Here is a picture of Shaun at 4.5 weeks out taken at the infamous Genesis Gym in Wembley, home of Dave 'Bulldog' Beatie the owner of the gym and British PL Champ.

Shaun came to see me yesterday and as usual I was left speachless as to his conditioning, size and incredible lines. Although the pic doesn't show his legs and back, his glutes are in and his lower back is thru.

Due to his dieting this year he has benefited from staying much leaner than in 2008 and as a result is bigger, harder and freakier than ever. He now has around 4lbs to come off before depletion, which will mean that once loaded he will be around 4-5kgs heavier than his 2008 outing.

What Shaun wanted to bring to the UK stage this year was his freaky conditoning of the Arnold with his trademark fullness and right here and now he is bang on target to fulfill this.

Shaun has come to see me every 2-3 weeks over the last few months but has been left pretty much to his own devices with his diet. He has used the template we used at the Arnold but with more carbs. I have given direction when I felt it appropriate but will play an integral part in his final 1-2 weeks.

All the talk at the moment is of Zack but this dog isn't lying down and rolling over. He is in it to win it, simple as that.

Well done Shaun.

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

HOLY FCUKING HELL!!!!

I AM SHOCKED!!!

4-5KG HEAVIER.... SO ABOUT 85-86KG AT 5`2?? THAT IS SERIOUSLY IMMENSE!!

ALL THE OTHER LIGHT HEAVYS MAY AS WELL STAY AT HOME


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

jesus christ mg:

awesome


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

AMAZING!!!

brits definetely must see


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Absolutely awesome! And still 4lb to come off!

I dont see any flaws in his physique. Got to be one of the favs for the overall!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Great condition...full round muscle bellies....4.5wk out...awesome physique mate.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Shocking progress, amazing


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Immense!!!

I hope that he gets a pro card, as he will do damage in the under 202lb class for sure.

Looks like a pro already.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW:eek:


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

OH MY GOD!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

As I said in a previous thread.. Don't forget Shaun T. What an amazing physique. His genetic structure is phenominal. Not only does he have a great physique but he's a top guy too. Had a good chat with him at the Hercules when he was picking up his trophy.

Nice one mate.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Bloody outstanding!!! Always been a fan of Shauns physique but im generally gob smacked by those pics.

Well done Shaun!!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

DAMN


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

the lads looking in good nick and still time to go yet, for a little more conditioning. Well done to him and the team to achieve this.

:rockon:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow. i think he deserves the pro card tbh this year


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

O

M

G

!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Levrone delts!

He looks fantastic.


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

king Shaun will be the next Pro,no 1 is beatin that body. KING:thumbup1:


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

There are Shaun and Zack that stand out at the moment as i think both of them could go straight into pro shows and compete, only difference is Shaun has proved he can get in condition, i do hope Zack does this year just a few more weeks and we'll find out


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Very impressive. Can't see anybody else winning IMO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Very impressive. Can't see anybody else winning IMO.


X2, looks fvcking unreal! :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Top 3 Mr 202 Olympia in 2 years IMO.

J


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

supercell said:


> Top 3 Mr 202 Olympia in 2 years IMO.
> 
> J


Second that too. :thumb:


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

supercell said:


> Top 3 Mr 202 Olympia in 2 years IMO.
> 
> J


yeah this is a very real possibility...would be awesome to see 5 UK guys in next years 202 O.

James will you be getting on the pro stage next year?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

supercell said:


> Top 3 Mr 202 Olympia in 2 years IMO.
> 
> J


Have to agree shaun has a fantastic phyqisue and athletically pleasing which will fit right in with the US standards. Amazing Shaun :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Fvck me! Phenominal!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

LOVE his physique....my money is on him for the overall! He has the whole package and is complete. Size, symerty, full and balanced....then BOOM the condition to boot. How can that be beaten??????


----------



## Ellwood (Jul 20, 2009)

He looks amazing


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

wow already looks like a pro


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I must say out of all the guys fighting for their pro card this year shaun is the one who looks like a pro already IMO.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Wicked physique, amazing detail, size, cuts.

Looks brilliant, shaun has the ultimate package for his height, he looks brilliant even now at 4.5 weeks out, come show day he will rock the venue!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> I must say out of all the guys fighting for their pro card this year shaun is the one who looks like a pro already IMO.


Completely agree, this guy is like the British flex Wheeler IMO, size, shape, symmetry and conditioning, the making of a future 202 champ! He looks like he could go toe to toe with dave henry in a couple years.


----------



## EDDIE.H (Dec 21, 2008)

That body if effin awsome,


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

gotta say i wasnt expecting tht he looks awesome must turn pro at some point surely


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

looking fantastic, got it in the bag!


----------



## mikeymo (Jul 7, 2007)

wow he looking incredible, he packs so much muscle in his frame


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

wow what a final it will be cant wait to see this


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

GO SHAUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Even though he gave me evils last year and barged me on stage. I am not one to hold back the truth....I give constructive critisism and feedback when i feel its deserved and rightfully due.

I honestly have to say, i am completely shocked!!! Amazed!!Gobsmacked as to how really awesome Shaun is looking in those pictures...Fantastic!! This will be a very very exciting show and without doubt the toughest ever!!

Great great work Shaun fair play.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Shaun is looking amazing! So much hard work has obviously gone in to his preperation and it proves Genesis gyms reputation as the number 1 bodybuilding gym in west london.


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

supercell said:


> All the talk at the moment is of Zack but this dog isn't lying down and rolling over. He is in it to win it, simple as that.


Zack who? lol


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

He just looks unbelieveable. Enough said.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

imo atm hes the pro on stage come 4 weeks time :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Un-fcuking-believeable.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Think all the talk of him beating Zack is a little premature to say the least but fock me SJT is looking incredible. The finals are going to be amazing. :thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

He's looking awesome


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Looking very good. Its going to be a tough one i think. Daz is looking awasome too so i cant wait to see the final line up


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Will be in Notts to support you Shaun. I've seen the hard work go in at the gym this year and if anyone deserves it then you sure do. All the best champ.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I see him when i go down genesis.And he is a reall humble guy.And trains like a steam train...A massive 202 contender for sure....


----------



## LATS1968 (Feb 17, 2009)

THAT WAS THE ONLY THING LACKING AT THE ARNOLD.. he had the condition but sacrificed fullness.. that is the look that will take the arnold in 2010.. no doubt.. good luck shaun.. always rooting for ya..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

defdaz said:


> Think all the talk of him beating Zack is a little premature to say the least but fock me SJT is looking incredible. The finals are going to be amazing. :thumb:


it is premature to believe these two will even meet at the finals they both have to get through there respective classes first


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Very Very good indeed.

A future pro for sure but the tale will be on the day when they all stand together.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> it is premature to believe these two will even meet at the finals they both have to get through there respective classes first


Ok Paul.  :whistling:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

holy sh1t!! he looks amazing!!! cant wait for the brits!!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

absolutely spot on!!!!! looks excellent here will be a very interesting final this yr with so many good physiques,for me it will be shaun,alvin or zac but as tom rightly says we will see when they are all stood together who rains supreme,we have a few more qualifiers yet to so who knows who will crop up!!


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Which class is Barny in ? same as Shauns??


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

PAULSHEZ said:


> Which class is Barny in ? same as Shauns??


Barny is doing the heavyweights u100kg's which in itself will be an awesome class! there has been alot of talk about the LHW and SHW but dont count the winner of this Category out! eh Barn!!!!!!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

munkyboy said:


> Immense!!!
> 
> I hope that he gets a pro card, as he will do damage in the under 202lb class for sure.
> 
> Looks like a pro already.


 my thoughts exactley m8


----------



## Fowl (Sep 20, 2009)

Damn, looks amazing.

I'd heard a lot of talk about Shaun, but have never put the physique to the name.

Seems like it will be a name we'll hear more and more in the coming years.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

The only way he can`t win his class is if:

a) He gets lost en route to Nottingham and ends up in Glasgow,

B) He gets hit by a bomb,

c) He decides its unfair on the rest and doesnt turn up.

Otherwise it him for the LHW.. The other classes are a toss up


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Incredible!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Jesus Christ..


----------



## Jack 17 (Sep 6, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

I saw Shaun a few weeks ago at castle and he looked great. He should do classic class!! :-0


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Sean is in awsome shape. He was hot last year but James deservedly got the overall title. This guys legs are something else. It's gonna be great event to see these 2 go at it Sean & Zack head to head!! Heavy duty!!!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

1russ100 said:


> I saw Shaun a few weeks ago at castle and he looked great. He should do classic class!! :-0


He`d have to be about 10st to do the classic class! Take off 4st of muscle and he`d be ok!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

only 4 stone? do -able. got 4 weeks!! ha


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Its hard not to look ripped standing next to Dave Beatie, ......although to be fair the big fella has lost about 15kgs this year and is the British Open 125kgs champ at 49 years young.


----------

